# Antelope hunt recommendations



## jlr (Nov 24, 2016)

Looking to book a rifle antelope hunt next fall. Does anyone have outfitter/state recommendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatback (Nov 25, 2016)

Ute Creek Outfitters in northern New Mexico. I killed a nice antelope with them a few years ago. They have 2 different rifle
Season one in August and one in September they are both either 2
Or 3 days long. Can't remember. Only needed the 1st morning to get mine


----------



## jlr (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## mossyoakpro (Nov 25, 2016)

Really no need to pay an outfitter....most of the landowners will let you pay a trespass fee to hunt antelope.  I have taken a couple of trips to Wyoming and have killed them and never used an outfitter.  Ranchers consider them vermin and gladly let you hunt for a nominal fee.  I have paid as much as $250 and as little as $100 and that is only paid if you kill an animal.

Contact the Chamber of Commerce in the areas you are thinking about and they can usually hook you up on local ranchers that allow a trespass fee to be paid and how much occasionally.

Best of luck!!


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 25, 2016)

*Rockin 7*

This place looks like a great experience for Antelope. 

http://www.rockin7ranch.com/antelope_hunting.html


----------



## fatback (Nov 25, 2016)

You're welcome. Good luck.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2016)

mossyoakpro said:


> Really no need to pay an outfitter....most of the landowners will let you pay a trespass fee to hunt antelope.  I have taken a couple of trips to Wyoming and have killed them and never used an outfitter.  Ranchers consider them vermin and gladly let you hunt for a nominal fee.  I have paid as much as $250 and as little as $100 and that is only paid if you kill an animal.
> 
> Contact the Chamber of Commerce in the areas you are thinking about and they can usually hook you up on local ranchers that allow a trespass fee to be paid and how much occasionally.
> 
> Best of luck!!



This!!! Do not pay an outfitter for antelope. Wyoming is infested with them!!!! I repeat do not pay an outfitter for antelope


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 4, 2016)

If you go, be sure to take a GOOD set of binoculars. You will need them.


----------



## jlr (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I may be reaching out to a few of you.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm also planning a Wyoming hunt next fall and potentially a mule deer hunt as well. I'm going the DIY route there is a ton of information on the web about unit selection and quota odds. Obviously units with lots of public land and good herds require a good bit of priority points. You just missed the cutoff to buy a priority point for next year, Oct 31. I put together a spreadsheet breaking down selection odds, accessibility and harvest odds if you want a copy.


----------



## Beaudeane (Dec 8, 2016)

I used to see a boatload of them all over the northwest when I trucked up there a lot. Wyoming is infested for sure. Not sure how they break down hunting areas up there but Lovell Wy they were about everywhere u looked. The area off 14 is kinda like national forest mountains but saw mule deer there mostly. Saw the only moose I've ever seen up there too.... From Sheridan to Gillette & up to Colony was always covered up with antelope when I was out there. Not sure what the limit is on em but u will be hard pressed to not see a bunch of em in that area.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 8, 2016)

We went to Wyoming about 25 years ago. Those things were as thick as thieves. We had not put in for our buck tag so we had to shoot does. We killed 4 in two hours.

I have no problem paying an outfitter for some things but I really think you should do a DIY hunt. There is BLM land everywhere. 

I have a buddy who goes every year. He buys leftover tags and does it himself. He has always tagged out.


----------



## jlr (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks again to everyone. Lots of great info.


----------

